# CNM - Carnegie Corporation



## chops_a_must (8 February 2007)

Given that the CETO technology (the funky thing being tested off Freo) has been given some publicity recently, I thought I would start a thread with the only ASX listed company with exposure to this company.

In brief, this technology can generate electricity from wave power at the same time as producing clean water.

I also found this post very helpful, so cheers:

"Hi YChromozone,

Have been following your information on CNM. I have also been following this stock for sometime now and have built up a holding.

You mentioned a while back about CETO and the fact that it has been sold off to REH on the AIM n London - which is correct. As part of this deal they received some stock in REH and bought some more at the time of listing. They still hold most of this stock but sold a few recently to fund the listing of their mineral sand assets on the AIM also.

As part of the REH deal however they also secured the following:

1. The rights to invest / partnership in any future project involving CETO.
2. The rights to invest into future renewable energy projects deemed appropriate on same terms as REH.

This should allow them over time to build up a portfolio of renewable energy projects in Europe, anything to do with CETO and hopefully the commercialisation of a small clean coal project.

It is still a small stock with a long way to go and I think a capital raising will be needed to fund some of the above, however a government grant should be forthcoming if the clean coal is viable."

At the time of posting this, it looks like it may be building to a breakout from .035.

I don't hold. But certainly, it will be one I'll be keeping a very very close eye on.


----------



## bhiggins (11 February 2007)

Chops,

What sort of coverage did they get in Perth. It is a company I have been following for a while but find it difficult to get info on it being on the east coast - other than market itself.

I understand there was information in papers and tv during the week as the board of REH was in town. REH are the joint developers for the UK.

Higgo


----------



## chops_a_must (11 February 2007)

bhiggins said:
			
		

> Chops,
> 
> What sort of coverage did they get in Perth. It is a company I have been following for a while but find it difficult to get info on it being on the east coast - other than market itself.
> 
> ...



It was pretty much just the visuals and videos that they have on the various websites but on all the stations here.


----------



## YChromozome (11 February 2007)

bhiggins said:
			
		

> REH are the joint developers for the UK.




My understanding, AIM:REH owns 100% of Seapower Pacific, the developers of CETO.

So it just means the owners are in town.


----------



## bhiggins (19 February 2007)

Good day for CNM on volume and share price. Hopefully with current environment towards climate change the momentum will continue.

Hardman Resources owned approximately 5 million shares in CNM through the long term connection with Alan Burns. With Hardman being taken over by Tullow at end of last year, Hardman have been forced to sell down their CNM holding over the past few months. With this seller out of the way it should also benefit I would think.


----------



## bhiggins (20 February 2007)

For anyone following CNM, the mineral sands division (CME listed on AIM in London) announced an offtake agreement with Astron for between 50,000 and 70,000 tonnes of Heavy Mineral Concentrate at $50 USD a tonne over the next few months.

Finally good to see positive cashflow on this project and has seen a shareprice jump of 12% for CME already this morning in the UK. Interesting to see when this will be released to Aussie market and its effect.


----------



## bhiggins (12 April 2007)

Good to see some action on this stock. A 27.5% increase today on very good volume. 

Announcement on progress of clean coal technology must be due soon as they planning to submit application for government funding by end of quarter 1.


----------



## bhiggins (2 May 2007)

For any CNM followers - A good announcement after close today in regards to resource estimates for a small area of its Gambia - Senegal Mineral Sands project of which they maintain a 45% holding. They currently working on testing the rest of the area.

Looking forward to further announcements on its renewable energy activities also in the near future.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 May 2007)

Gee CNM shot up today almost 60%   on good volume after announcement regarding proposal for worlds first base load wave farm desalination plant read announcment for full details. Sounds promising killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## aaronphetamine (18 May 2007)

So far today CNM is doing amazing. Its finding resistance at the 0.160 mark though. 

Well just as i type this, it broke through the 0.160 and powered to 0.170 so far...


----------



## YChromozome (18 May 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> So far today CNM is doing amazing.




I've been a long time supporter of CNM, buying my first lot for 2.1 cents back in 2004, but this is crazy. . .

The announcement that came out was advise about a proposal to build the first CETO plant. Nothing has been finalised, it is only a proposal. Someone still has to fund it too. Any holders will know Ceto 2 has been on the cards.

Seapower Pacific, the builder's of CETO is not even owned by CNM. It is owned by Renewable Energy Holdings (AIM:REH) and CNM owns part of REH. How much did REH go up on the AIM last night? Zip, thats right, opened at 46p and closed at 46p.

I would love to hold, but faced with the prospects that this hype might deflate quickly, I think I might bail out. The trouble is I don't really need the capital gains this year. . 

umm, what am I missing?


----------



## bhiggins (19 May 2007)

What you missing is that CNM own a small part of REH PLUS the tights to invest and own on equal terms any projects utilising the CETO technology.

REH was already fully valued based on its ownership of CETO and other projects. CNM still only has a market cap of 38m at these levels.

With mineral sands, CETO projects and clean coal announcements to come I thin this stock can go much higher in current political and climate change environment.

My opinion obviously.


----------



## YChromozome (19 May 2007)

bhiggins said:


> What you missing is that CNM own a small part of REH PLUS the tights to invest and own on equal terms any projects utilising the CETO technology.




Cool. To invest and own on equal terms is nothing new. We were talking about that at the top of the thread.

CNM has $1.3m cash on hand at the end of the last quarter.



> “We are currently finalizing details for the world’s first base-load renewable energy power station. A 50MW demonstration CETO Wave Farm would supply power for around 40,000 households and cost around $400 million.” Dr Ottaviano said.




So maybe CNM decides to go halfs, that's a 200 million dollar capital raising. We have $1.3M, pending it not being spent on other developments, so the company only needs to raise another $198.7m. 

It's not as if suddenly the company found a massive 'bankable' reserve two days ago, like a Hot Rock or uranium explorer. No, anyone, one day may be able to buy a CETO and provided you have development rights to moor it off the coast you should be fine. The money will be in the IP. Where are the royalties like the pursuit dynamic project?

So the question comes about ROI. 50MW plant costs 400M. That's $8000/kW installed as capital costs. Wind is $1500/kW, PV Solar ~ $10,000/kW, HDR estimated to be about $2500/kW. To be fair, I haven't included capacity factor, but it's barely cheaper than PV solar.

Don't get me wrong, I think CETO has great potential, otherwise I would have never invested. I also think the potential is in the desal, not the electricity so again I'm being a little unfair with the above statements. I'm just get a little worried when the Share Price goes up 145% in two days for what was a proposal :



> The Company wishes to advise of a proposal for a world-first base-load renewable energy power station




with a if :



> If the project gets the go ahead this year, then we will be able to start construction in 2009



(I'm confident it will however, subject to finding the capital)

And we saw in December 2006 a report detailing the commercial aspects of CETO I, CETO II, and CETO III.


----------



## chops_a_must (12 June 2007)

Thought this one was worth a punt today. As is obvious, I've been following this one for a while, and been looking for a place to enter. And right now, it looks pretty good. Nice pattern, nice formation. Bullish pennant in a larger ascending triangle pattern. In a great sector, with interesting and huge potential, I can't see it reversing. In fact, volume has dried up on the retrace. So all systems say go.

In today on the daily pivot of .135. Looking at an initial target of 20c. Appears to be breaking out on volume. Any close on or above 14c would be very bullish as it would be an all time closing high.

Cheers,
Chops.

EDIT: In the time it took to do this post, it went up another 8%. Now definitely breaking out, Lol!


----------



## bhiggins (14 June 2007)

Chops, that was a brilliant bit of technical analysis and you hit the nail right on the head - well done. I have been buying this stock quite solidly over the past 4 or 5 years and have had a great ride as of late obviously. Not planning on selling for a while also.

I am fundamentalist but always love to have a good read from the techies as well to back things up. Good luck and keep the analysis coming.

Cheers Higgo


----------



## Kipp (1 July 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Thought this one was worth a punt today. As is obvious, I've been following this one for a while, and been looking for a place to enter.



Looking for a place to enter?  How about at 3c back in Feb when you first posted on CNM?  Haha... just being a prick.  Nice call with your TA.  CNM looks to have alot of promise, renewable energy which can also be used for Desaliation technology.  In my view EVERY city in Aus, (except maybe Darwin) will need a desal plant in the future, maybe 10 yrs.   Melb has been on water restrictions for as long as I can remember, and Brisbane, well... they are drinking mud!


----------



## chops_a_must (5 July 2007)

bhiggins said:


> Chops, that was a brilliant bit of technical analysis and you hit the nail right on the head - well done. I have been buying this stock quite solidly over the past 4 or 5 years and have had a great ride as of late obviously. Not planning on selling for a while also.
> 
> I am fundamentalist but always love to have a good read from the techies as well to back things up. Good luck and keep the analysis coming.
> 
> Cheers Higgo




Thanks.

It Looks like CNM is going again. Decent volume and movement after a drop off in volume on the pull back, and a bounce near the bottom trend line.

I've been in this one a little longer than expected, but am trading it to free-carry... for obvious reasons...

With the momentum it has it would probably be pretty good for a longer term hold if that is your bag.

Cheers,
Chops.

NB: today's data not in the chart.


----------



## bhutos (9 August 2007)

Missed the boat twice on this one.. I wanted to invest ever since seeing them on Catalyst months ago but I couldn't find an online transcript of the show to get the name of the company and google searches for wave power didn't show any results... Actively persuing it and missing out on 3c held me off until I was sorely tempted at 11.5.. If only I'd come here and asked months ago... I need to be slapped with a wet fish.


----------



## chops_a_must (9 August 2007)

bhutos said:


> Missed the boat twice on this one.. I wanted to invest ever since seeing them on Catalyst months ago but I couldn't find an online transcript of the show to get the name of the company and google searches for wave power didn't show any results... Actively persuing it and missing out on 3c held me off until I was sorely tempted at 11.5.. If only I'd come here and asked months ago... I need to be slapped with a wet fish.



And it's sure as anything to get more attention now. Perhaps the best or most important announcement this company has made:



> 9 August 2007
> Southern Hemisphere CETO Wave Energy Operation License
> • Carnegie & REH Agree Upon Terms for Southern Hemisphere CETO Wave Energy
> Operation License
> ...




I'm free carrying a small amount of shares in the hope that will enable me to participate in inevitable cap raisings in anticipation of events/ future projects like this.

Interesting to see where this goes from here...


----------



## wipz (24 September 2007)

*CNM - Carnegie Corporation Ltd*

Hi guys,

Anyone have any ideas/theories on what the share placement may do to carnegie SP??

Cheers


----------



## wipz (16 October 2007)

Announcement out today (16/10/07)

*CETO Project Update – Successful Sea Trials*

"... results of initial in-sea trials of its CETO II wave energy technology show near perfect correlation with results predicted by CETO computational models, confirming its design and clearing the way for deployment of the first commercial CETO II units within weeks."

----

This is great news for Carnegie, I am very excited by this companies future.  Fingers crossed their deep sea trials in '08 go to plan, but is looking very promising as all test to date have been outstanding.


----------



## bhutos (16 October 2007)

Ugh......

I CANNOT believe I sold off 90% after the offering to free up funds (expecting it to hang around 12c) and 100% missed out on these gains. 52%... I feel ill.  Bleh. oh well i'll be going for the max in the offering.. like every other mug.. bet we all get 1000 each. bleh.


----------



## wipz (29 October 2007)

Announcement out today:

*Prime Minister Pledges $5 Million Grant to Carnegie*

_Carnegie Corporation Ltd (ASX: CNM) is pleased to announce that Prime Minister John Howard has pledged a $5 million Renewable Energy Development Initiative grant to Carnegie for the final development phase of its unique CETO wave energy technology._

Share price currently up 20% to 21c. Great news for Carnegie.
Sold my holdings today at 22.5c, picking up 50,000 in the bonus issue at 10c each.


----------



## wipz (9 November 2007)

My shares from the bonus issue have came through today, CNM down to 16.5c today, looking like a few investors have cashed in their placement.

Announcement today (09/11/07):

*Carnegie Share Issue*

_Carnegie is pleased to confirm the issuing of 151.4 million shares as part of its recently announced capital raising.  100 million shares have been issued as part of the private placement to sophisticated shareholders and 51.4 million shares have been issued as part of the share purchase plan. _

Now the CETO technology can be completed, we are at full steam ahead boys!!


----------



## wipz (27 November 2007)

Just returned from the AGM today, some interesting things mentioned.


$2billion pledged for renewable energy under labour government.  Carnegie going for $50million, which will be available mid next year in the new budget.
Under Rudd government, labour plans to have 20% all energy renewable.
2 hectare field of 300 pumps will power 300 households, 50MW.
Alan mentioned that he values the company fair value of $1b market cap.
Michael hinted at the idea of another project is on the cards and has not been released yet.
CNM have spoken to investment funds, and seem very interested in CNM.

Im very excited for Carnegies future.

Cheers


----------



## bhutos (27 November 2007)

nice  thanks for the update, it's almost a pity it's not really faltering atm with the rest of the market to allow us to accrue more.. I was pretty happy abot the labor/greens win for precisely this reason.. there should be a lot bigger focus on renewables now.


----------



## bhiggins (27 November 2007)

cheers for feedback. The 1b market cap sounds interesting and would need some big investment funds to start taking positions I guess. Wont happen until at least first commercial deal is signed, I imagine in SA.

the new project sounds interesting also - wonder what type of renewable it is?


----------



## wipz (27 November 2007)

Michael didnt say anything specific on the new project, just merely hinted that something was on the cards.
Michael also mentioned that on the road show over east, they'd spoken to a number of large investment fund managers that showed alot of interest.

CETO is really the stand out wave tech going forward IMO.


----------



## wipz (4 December 2007)

Very good volume today resulting in a nice jump in the share price.  No announcement, I am wondering if something knows something ? =]


----------



## chops_a_must (4 December 2007)

wipz said:


> Very good volume today resulting in a nice jump in the share price.  No announcement, I am wondering if something knows something ? =]




I've been waiting for this for a while. Looks to be purely technical.

Gave it a brief run down in the blog. VVVV


----------



## wipz (5 December 2007)

Nice volume being traded and SP has broken 20c resistance. The major test now is where she will close today.
Chart attached and looking strong.
Possibly with Rudd / ALP ratifying Keyoto explains the recent action Carnegie is receiving.


----------



## Aussiejeff (11 December 2007)

Well, CNM seems to be breaking higher .... up to 25.5c today with strong buyer support.

Cheers,



AJ

PS: OOPS! ..up she goes again to 27c.......


----------



## bhutos (11 December 2007)

How much am I loving this stock? The guys that kept their placements are laughing all the way to the bank. I doubt 27c will hold for long without news though.


----------



## wipz (11 December 2007)

What a very warm goodmorning this is!
However this is truely nuts, what is going on!? no news and the SP is going psycho, very nice day indeed, I hope she holds as I am not selling this one any time soon.
Cheers boys its going to be a nice ride!


----------



## bhutos (11 December 2007)

wipz said:


> What a very warm goodmorning this is!
> However this is truely nuts, what is going on!? no news and the SP is going psycho, very nice day indeed, I hope she holds as I am not selling this one any time soon.
> Cheers boys its going to be a nice ride!





Definately, i'm hoping this is one of those things you look back on in ten years and go - "can you believe I bought this at 10c and helped finance part of the solution to Australia's water shortages?" it's hard not to fall for a stock with a story as good as this even though I continually remind myself to stay objective.


----------



## bhiggins (11 December 2007)

Guys, this is effing amazing. For years my family said I was nuts accumulating this stock at 1cent. It is such an awesome ride and guess whom is now knocking on the door asking for some money.

I reckon still a ways to go. This stock is just geting started. I am looking at a 100 bagger. 

Hopefully some real good news to come soon to push the momentum along.


----------



## wipz (11 December 2007)

bhiggins said:


> Guys, this is effing amazing. For years my family said I was nuts accumulating this stock at 1cent. It is such an awesome ride and guess whom is now knocking on the door asking for some money.
> 
> I reckon still a ways to go. This stock is just geting started. I am looking at a 100 bagger.
> 
> Hopefully some real good news to come soon to push the momentum along.




Awww mate, you're going to clean up!!
It will be a 100 bagger in time no doubt for you my friend, are we talking millionare? - that would be nice=]
This is a good little one for me, i kind of put myself out earlier this year to load up on this stock quite early 9-14c and then 10c with the placement.
But seriously, good for you mate i am happy for you!!


----------



## prawn_86 (11 December 2007)

While its nice to see you guys making cash 

Can you please provide some evidence as to why you think this stock will ever be worth $1? As that is 5 times the current price which is a huge call really.

thanks


----------



## wipz (11 December 2007)

The chairman stated at the AGM that he beleives the co is worth market cap $1bil which equates to about $2 per share, i think $1 is a fair call considering the current moves to combat global warming.  The technology is so close to being commercial ready and basically we're just waiting for the first site to be released and some much needed publicity and away we go IMO.
DYOR mate its all there.


----------



## doctorj (11 December 2007)

Just out of interest, when's the last time you heard a Company Chairman or Director come out and say the company was worth significantly less than their current market capitalisation?


----------



## wipz (11 December 2007)

You have a point doctorj, but lets face it, Alan Burns is a well respected man. Why would he put his reputation on the line making crazy calls like that if it was a load of sh*t?


----------



## bhiggins (11 December 2007)

Pure speculation on my behalf as it was when I first started buying. You either believe the story or you dont.

I believe it and it has rewarded well so far. Do I believe the chairman when he says 1b. No - as I dont trust the guy and think he is greedy.

Still believe in the technology however and we are in the right political climate for it - finally. I started buying before the last election hoping that ALP would win and ratify Kyoto. All it means is that it has given me an extra 3 years of accumulation.

Take care.


----------



## doctorj (11 December 2007)

As the Chairman, it's one of his responsibilities to build shareholder wealth.
Oh, maybe his 30,000,000 options might be a bit of a motivator too 
Not saying they don't have a lot of potential, I'm just saying that these sort of statements should probably be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Sean K (11 December 2007)

bhiggins said:


> Pure speculation on my behalf as it was when I first started buying. You either believe the story or you dont.
> 
> I believe it and it has rewarded well so far. Do I believe the chairman when he says 1b. No - as I dont trust the guy and think he is greedy.
> 
> ...



The technology is still under evaluation isn't it?

If that is the case, then the company could be worth $1b ++, or next to zip.

It may be a risk reward investment right now. 

Need some more facts and figures on the wave power thingy I think....

Having said that, I LOVE the potential that these guys may have...

Putting a $$ figure on it is a bit presumptious from what I've read though.


----------



## bhiggins (11 December 2007)

Agree - hard to put a dollar figure on it.

Under evaluation - NO. The thing works and I have drank water from the reverse osmosis unit they have set up. Optimising design for efficiency and scale is where they are at.

This will go live sooner rather than later and then the lid will come off. It is the same principle as investing into a mining company that is exploring rather than producing. Higher risk but higher reward once everything sured up.


----------



## chops_a_must (11 December 2007)

bhiggins said:


> Under evaluation - NO. The thing works and I have drank water from the reverse osmosis unit they have set up. Optimising design for efficiency and scale is where they are at.




Yah. That's what I would have said Kennas.

The WA state government has all but agreed to build one of these plants once it's through the final tests, leaving, and designing space for extra add ons, especially wave power, at the new de-sal plant near Bunbury.

Absolutely laughing here. 

Might be out and free carrying the shares in profit again tomorrow though.


----------



## wipz (13 December 2007)

Article in 'The West Australian" newspaper today (13 Dec 2007) on page 58.

*Carnegie surges on eve of water deal*

Basically states that the spike on tuesday was due to speculation on CNM snaging a contract for a desal project in Binningup.


----------



## blowing_chunks (25 December 2007)

Hi all,

I've been following this stock for a little while but only recently got on at 23c.  Does anyone have any more news on Carnegie?
I'm wondering how their projects are going or if there have been any valuation estimates performed

Cheers


----------



## wipz (26 December 2007)

I am not aware of any valuations going around, I also cannot explain the recent SP movements.  Could be rumours about securing a first site, I dont know?  Very strange.


----------



## moneymajix (27 December 2007)

Increase in share price to 39c, up 27.869% 

One of the best movers today.

No recent news I can see.


----------



## Go Nuke (27 December 2007)

I looked at this one on Moday I think it was, but am very wary about jumping in on stocks that I think might be ready to turn around...boy was I wrong!

Now up over 30%!
Well done to anyone holding this stock.


----------



## Real1ty (27 December 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> I looked at this one on Moday I think it was, but am very wary about jumping in on stocks that I think might be ready to turn around...boy was I wrong!
> 
> Now up over 30%!
> Well done to anyone holding this stock.




I almost bought at .305 this morning but like you are wary on a stock with a run like that.

There is just hardly any sell depth at all.

Congrats to all holders and who knows where this one will end.


----------



## bhiggins (27 December 2007)

Reason for jump - article in Australian Financial Review last weekend listing them as one of top 10 stocks to buy for 2008.

Plenty of buying Monday and Today. Go CNM.

Long term holder and loving it.


----------



## reece55 (27 December 2007)

Speculation at it's best here..... This thing is going through the stratosphere....

This represents a 1000% return since May.........

Now commanding a 180 Mil market cap, I notice the directors slapped themselves a nice little high five at the latest AGM to the tune of 20 Mil options at 20, 30 and 40 cents.......

Inevitably, this one must retrace, cause it looks like every man, dog and taxi driver has heard about the story now....... ??? Where is the support level from here????

For those of you who caught the ride (and I wasn't, too scared to get in at 20 cents), my hat off to you!

Cheers


----------



## gavank (27 December 2007)

any ideas what has caused the ramp on cnm and rau today??

Ive made good money on both of them today but cant find any info / repports on why  the rise


----------



## bhiggins (27 December 2007)

read my post from a few hours ago. This combined with focus on cleantech following Rudd victory, ratification of kyoto and an announcement pending on first CETO site.


----------



## grace (27 December 2007)

bhiggins said:


> Reason for jump - article in Australian Financial Review last weekend listing them as one of top 10 stocks to buy for 2008.
> 
> Plenty of buying Monday and Today. Go CNM.
> 
> Long term holder and loving it.




Could you post this list in the thread on stock picks for 2008 siting reference.  Would be very much appreciated!


----------



## snorer (27 December 2007)

Was recommending Carnegie at 30.5 to a few mates over a beer after work this evening! and then came home and clocked in to E-Trade. I said to the missus there's something wrong here looking at the day's movements..............but there's nothing wrong...........everything is right today!!!!!!!! Go CNM,

Happy New Year to all holders and others of course!!


----------



## Boyou (5 February 2008)

SP up 12% at the moment..on the back of announcement regarding the "Sucessful Deployment and Operation of First CETO 2 Wave Energy Unit."
These have had a kicking of late...good news is good news! 

Good luck to those still riding the waves


----------



## Nicks (28 August 2008)

This has CNM written all over it. Always helps a starting up company to have Govt backing behind it. This could be what it needs to push it into mainstream. Tangible success at Albany will make this company real and will win over Govts with this technology. 

http://www.carnegiecorp.com.au/file...an_Premier tries to catch the wind_080827.pdf


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2008)

I'm thinking of throwing a few K at this just because it's a feel good environmental proposition. 

Disregard whether it is economical, or not.



ASX Announcement

29th August 2008

*Wave Technology Progress Update*

Carnegie Corporation Ltd (ASX: CNM) is pleased to announce that three CETO II pumps have been installed at their Wave Energy Research Facility at Fremantle, Western Australia. The units are fully instrumented and connected to the on-shore facilities which include a demonstration pelton wheel hydro-electric turbine. This is the first time that multiple CETO II pumps have been installed and operated together in an array format. The units are performing within their design specification.


----------



## Miner (4 September 2008)

kennas said:


> I'm thinking of throwing a few K at this just because it's a feel good environmental proposition.
> 
> Disregard whether it is economical, or not.
> 
> ...





Hi Kennas

Considering the next announcement on 2 Sept about EPA clearance did you ultimately throw some money on CNM?

What are your considered thoughts on CNM future short or long term ?

Regards


----------



## Nicks (7 September 2008)

I also have some shares in CNM because I want to support some environmental business - and I think environmenatl choices make good business sense at the moment.

That said I am a little concerned of a State Govt Liberal victory. Anyone else got some thoughts on this?


----------



## Tukker (29 September 2008)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00884627

Independent study says CNM wave power could supply 35% of Australia's  needs (a conservative assessment they say). Shares rise on better volume.


----------



## Miner (30 September 2008)

Tukker said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00884627
> 
> Independent study says CNM wave power could supply 35% of Australia's  needs (a conservative assessment they say). Shares rise on better volume.




This wave may not be necessary to have enough force to lift Carnegie share up against a down fall in market 

Good environmental proposition that is fine but to make money they need to do more


----------



## Tukker (30 September 2008)

Miner said:


> This wave may not be necessary to have enough force to lift Carnegie share up against a down fall in market
> 
> Good environmental proposition that is fine but to make money they need to do more




True, but it makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside to know your doing something for the green squad.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (27 October 2008)

has any1 heard anything RE: the trading halt..

good news bad news??

any1 have an idea how this will impact on the SP


----------



## snorer (28 October 2008)

Joey, Carnegies application for trading halt mentions an announcement re fundraising, we will know by tomorrow, but whether this will include further opportunity to buy in for us smaller shareholders or institutions we will have to wait and see..............


----------



## Boyou (11 May 2009)

Carnegie's SP up 12.5% at moment after announcement today.

Wave energy developer Carnegie Corporation Limited (ASX: CNM) will, subject to
shareholder approval, acquire 100% of the intellectual property and global development
rights for the CETO Wave Energy Technology (“CETO Technology”) under the terms of a
binding Heads of Agreement (“HoA”) signed with Renewable Energy Holdings Plc (AIM:
REH).
Under the HoA, Carnegie will purchase the CETO Technology intellectual property rights,
REH's potential CETO project site pipeline and assume REH's rights and obligations under
its joint venture license agreement with EDF EN. In consideration for the acquisition,
Carnegie will issue 252 million fully paid shares to REH making REH Carnegie’s largest
shareholder with 35% ownership (“the Transaction”).


----------



## awg (11 May 2009)

has a steady move up recently as per attached  1 yr chart , 

There was an article about them on the weekend, think in the Sunday Telegraph, giving an analysis of their future revenue indicators compared to wind power alternatives.

Said wind was cheaper at this time

BTW, is their a Company with a similar technology, I think I heard of recently??


----------



## Boyou (11 May 2009)

Thanks for the chart.

There are a number of companies worldwide who are working on this type of technology.This is where I get my info from

http://www.alternative-energy-news.info/technology/hydro/wave-power/

Maybe the company you are thinking of is here.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 May 2009)

The fact that REH will hold 35% would be worrying if i held. Possible reverse takeover happening? Perhaps im just paranoid...


----------



## Boyou (30 July 2009)

More news out this morning.I am a holder of CNM stock.

International Government Grants & Site Update
• $7m in French & Canadian Government Grants awarded
• Investigative permit awarded in Canada
• Updates on Reunion Island, Bermuda, Galway & Vancouver sites
Wave Energy Developer Carnegie Corporation Limited (ASX: CNM) is pleased to
provide the following update on the Northern Hemisphere wave project site activity
that it will acquire through its purchase of the CETO intellectual property and global
development rights from Renewable Energy Holdings Plc, specifically:
Reunion Island, France:
Reunion Island, an overseas French territory in the Indian Ocean, has announced the
award of â‚¬3M (AU$5.16 million) of French Government funding for a research and
development project, to be led by CETO Joint Venture licensee EDF EN, to investigate
the potential for the CETO wave energy technology on Reunion. The R&D project will
consider any adaptation and optimisation of the technology that may be necessary for
Reunion and the feasibility of a demonstration project. Final contractual arrangements
for â‚¬3M of funding are currently being negotiated and further details will be provided
once the agreements are finalised.
Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada:
Pacific Coastal Wave Energy Corporation (“Pacific Coastal”), a development company
owned 95% by Renewable Energy Holdings Plc and 5% by local energy technology
company, Global Energy Horizons Corporation (GEH), has been investigating the
potential for CETO wave energy off the west coast of Vancouver Island in British
Columbia, Canada. Pacific Coastal was granted an Investigative Permit (“Permit”) by
British Columbia’s Ministry of Agriculture and Lands to conduct a wave energy
investigation over an area of approximately 475 hectares off Ucluelet, Vancouver Island.
In April 2009, Pacific Coastal was awarded CAD$2m through British Columbia’s
Innovative Clean Energy (ICE) fund to develop a wave energy project off Ucluelet.
County Galway, Republic of Ireland:
The potential for commercial scale demonstration of the CETO technology is being
investigated at Sustainable Energy Ireland’s (SEI) wave energy test sites located off
Spiddal in County Galway and Belmullet in County Galway. Ocean energy initiative
funding of â‚¬26m (AU$44.65 million) is available for research and a feed-in tariff of
â‚¬220/MWh (AU$378/MWh) for wave and tidal power has been established. Ireland has a
renewable energy target of 33% by 2020, with an aim of 500MW of installed ocean
energy by 2020 with an interim target of 75MW by 2012. To facilitate this development,
ocean energy is currently given priority for grid access.


----------



## bugmenot (16 September 2009)

Any movement with Carnegie guys?

The name has changed now and it seems we are just waiting for an announcement on the location of the test station?

This system has so much potential, imagine desal plants watering every major city (apart from Brisbane) in a few years time... with a CETO plant piggy backed of course!

Interesting reading about the RO pumps they have bought here:
http://www.calder.ch/images/products/CalderERTCatalogue.pdf


----------



## bugmenot (19 September 2009)

Carnegie gained a nice little paragraph in a recent article on the energy commentators site Renewable Energy World. I think things are really going to start heating up in the next couple of months with many announcements expected and confirmation of the first commercial plant coming online in 2010.

http://www.renewableenergyworld.com/rea/news/article/2009/09/ocean-energy-developments


----------



## Tukker (11 November 2009)

Seems they didn't get the federal grant they thought they were sure to get. Price tanked to 15c.  They still have the western Australia grant and will continue to hit the french for more funds when needed. 

I do not hold, but at these price lvls the project looks enticing.  I like the project's idea, and at the moment don't have any renewable energy stock in my portfolio so I might get on board to prance around with my green thumb in the air.


----------



## Miner (11 November 2009)

This thread should be renamed as CWE
The stock code has been changed to CWE from CNM with company name as Carnegie Wave Energy. Ironically with wave intriduced the share price still diving under wave adn look at the volume from 6 November. As if some one is pouring water on hot fire.



Code Last % Chg Bid Offer Open High Low Vol 
CWE 0.135  -6.9%  0.135  0.145  0.145  0.145  0.135  1,999,832  


10 Nov 2009 0.145 -3.33%  0.150 0.140 2,611,616 
09 Nov 2009 0.150 -6.25%  0.160 0.145 3,170,885 
06 Nov 2009 0.160 -20%  0.205 0.145 9,686,575 
05 Nov 2009 0.200 2.56%  0.200 0.190 384,940 
04 Nov 2009 0.195 -2.5%  0.200 0.190 869,016


----------



## Tukker (18 November 2009)

Interesting volume today. 6M + and hardly any X-trades, all on market buying.  Someone is building up a nest of these. Oversold lvls? I think so. 

Gonna watch the volume on these over the coming month and see if Santa has something to do with this share.


----------



## Tukker (2 December 2009)

Trading Halt about a financing deal, Hmm, the only financing deal i thought was going on was the $12M WA grant.  

Anyone got a sniff of what is to be expected on friday?


----------



## Joe Blow (11 December 2009)

Carnegie Corporation (CNM) is now known as Carnegie Wave Energy (CWE).

Discussion of this company now continues in the CWE thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18184

This thread has now been closed.


----------

